# The New Boyfriend (pics)



## Britannia (Feb 24, 2008)

He's not a BHM, but I'm an FFA who loves this board to death, and I'd like to share.

He definitely doesn't want to gain weight, but I make sure to tell him that I'll find him just as hot if he ever does, and the Hebrew in me keeps giving him food, and he keeps eating it, so I guess we'll see how things go.

btw - they're entitled SnoochieBoochies because we were in front of a Quick Stop when we took them. 

View attachment SnoochieBoochies1.jpg


View attachment SnoochieBoochies2.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lucky guy...


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Feb 24, 2008)

you guys look really hot together


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 24, 2008)

Brit, you look like 100x hotter with a mohawk. Jealousy becomes me lol.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Feb 24, 2008)

Love the mohawk! You guys look great together!


----------



## geniussupremacy (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. You two are adorable! Hope that food does its job. :eat1:


----------



## Britannia (Feb 26, 2008)

And more ^_^

(In my studio. It was a bit messy; he has the uncanny ability to wreck everything in one night, but such is the predicament of men) 

View attachment BeautifulMondays1.jpg


View attachment BeautifulMondays2.jpg


----------



## Neen (Feb 26, 2008)

Whoo hoo! Sexy couple!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Feb 26, 2008)

Hot!

Your hair is totally awesome Brit, you are seriously rocking that Mohawk!


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 1, 2008)

Britannia said:


> And more ^_^
> 
> (In my studio. It was a bit messy; he has the uncanny ability to wreck everything in one night, but such is the predicament of men)



we should shout out for "queer eye for the straight man", needs to be remade over...

Not to sound so funny but straight men tend to be way messier than gay men or is it just me? 

lol

he will look better with another 50-100lbs or more on him...not a bad starter body...like going from a lexus to a rolls royce.


----------



## Britannia (Mar 2, 2008)

Well... slight update... he's definitely already gotten a pooch on his stomach ^_^

I'm not TRYING to make him gain weight, but we smoke bud often enough and he eats a TON. Like tonight - whole big bag of Poore's chips, full sheet of cookies, and that was midnight munchies... earlier it was Guatemalan sausage. He's got such a perfect layer of fat on top of muscle (he used to be a boxer, and the resilience of youth hasn't allowed the form he had back in those days to be lazy-ed off), it's fabulous. 

View attachment Angel1.jpg


View attachment Angel2.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 9, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I'm not TRYING to make him gain weight, but we smoke bud often enough and he eats a TON. Like tonight - whole big bag of Poore's chips, full sheet of cookies, and that was midnight munchies... earlier it was Guatemalan sausage. He's got such a perfect layer of fat on top of muscle (he used to be a boxer, and the resilience of youth hasn't allowed the form he had back in those days to be lazy-ed off), it's fabulous.



Yes, but all that snacking will catch up someday...yay!


----------



## Smite (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, bud is the perfect drug for gaining, hah


----------



## Scott (Mar 9, 2008)

Britannia said:


> He definitely doesn't want to gain weight, but I make sure to tell him that I'll find him just as hot if he ever does, and the Hebrew in me keeps giving him food, and he keeps eating it, so I guess we'll see how things go.



Haha....Britannia...I'm Jewish myself, and that "Hebrew" line cracked me up!! Good for you.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 10, 2008)

Britannia said:


> I'm not TRYING to make him gain weight, but we smoke bud often enough and he eats a TON.




Hells yes! Blizzaize! God, I'm a tool. I just <3 bud.


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 10, 2008)

I hang with Bud quite a lot, less now that I have school responsibilities.

You too are adorable, and I love the hawk.


----------



## Smite (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm glad there's fellow bud-ers here .

Bud and myself like to hang, then go eat at the schools "all you can eat" dinner place


----------



## zayus1979 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you're going to an all-you-can-eat, no better way to put a hurting on that buffet then taking a good Bud.. lol


----------



## beckyking (Mar 11, 2008)

You two looks cute!


----------

